# REGULAMIN - Zasady obowiazujące na forum

## arsen

Zasady obowiazujące na forum (czyli 0x0F zasad szczęśliwego forumowicza):

Netykieta! Chamstwa i gróźb na tym forum nie tolerujemy. Jeśli będzie trzeba, polecą bany. Przykre, ale prawdziwe. Sprawy osobiste załatwia się poza forum. Jeśli ktoś chce kogoś obrażać - o wiele lepszym rozwiązaniem niż obciążanie tego serwera jest umówić się na jednym z komunikatorów internetowych lub na żywo i tam załatwiać "swoje osobiste sprawy". Jeżeli ostrzeżenie nie wystarczy oczywiście jeden z moderatorów postara się o zablokowanie konta takiego użytkownika.

Na forum obowiązuje zakaz podawania linków do materiałów nielegalnych/naruszających prawo polskie lub amerykańskie (to jest związane z lokalizacją serwera) oraz linków do stron zawierających takie materiały. Zabronione jest również podawanie metod na złamanie zabezpieczeń programów, na włamanie się do systemów komputerowych oraz innych nielegalnych działań. Proszenie o podanie takich linków, wysłanie nielegalnego oprogramowania, cracków również jest zabronione. Nagminne niestosowanie się do tej zasady będzie nagradzane zablokowaniem dostępu do forum.

To jest forum Gentoo dlatego dyskusje na temat innych dystrybucji będą zamykane. Jeśli potrzebujesz pomocy z nimi, to są albo fora o tematyce ogólnej lub fora danej dystrybucji. Są również grupy dyskusyjne (np. pl.comp.os.linux).

Obowiązkowo do przeczytania: "Jak mądrze zadawać pytania".

Przeczytaj dokumentację na gentoo.org i HOWTO na tym forum. Dodatkowo: man, info i /usr/share/doc/. Google też może pomóc. Cennym źródłem na temat błędów, jakie istniały/istnieją w gentoo, jest również Bugzilla. Polecamy również przeszukać forum ("Quick Search") pod kątem np. komunikatu błędu.

Jasny i wiele mówiący temat. Przykład dobry: "/dev/hda nie ma DMA". Przykład zły: "Problem".

Jeśli masz problemy np. z X-ami, to jest szansa na wydobycie logów. W związku z czym umieść logi tutaj - te, które mogą dotyczyć problemu. Czyli, jeśli sprzęt, to `dmesg`, jeśli X-y to /var/log/X*.log etc. Jeśli nie chce Ci się ich wklejać, wystaw gdzieś na serwerze i podaj adres. Jeśli opisujesz problem z jakimś "Error:" to podaj treść tego błędu, a nie tylko informację, że wystąpił błąd - zły przykład:

```
make: *** [integer.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
```

Dobry przykład:

```
g++ -march=pentium4 -O2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -pipe -c integer.cpp

integer.cpp: In static member function `static void CryptoPP::P4Optimized::Multiply4(CryptoPP::word*, const CryptoPP::word*, const CryptoPP::word*)':

integer.cpp:1704: error: insn does not satisfy its constraints:

(insn 794 793 651 0 (set (reg/v:V2SI 21 xmm0 [orig:193 <anonymous> ] [193])

        (mem:V2SI (plus:SI (reg/f:SI 6 bp)

                (const_int -136 [0xffffff78])) [0 S8 A8])) 499 {movv2si_internal} (nil)

    (nil))

integer.cpp:1704: internal compiler error: in reload_cse_simplify_operands, at postreload.c:391

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

Preprocessed source stored into /var/tmp/portage/crypto++-5.2.1/temp/ccwZ41cb.out file, please attach this to your bugreport.

make: *** [integer.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
```

Podanie tylko tego, co jest w złym przykładzie, zmusza czytających do zasięgania opini ich kryształowych kul, które, jak wiadomo, są sprzętem dość zawodnym i nie każda wróżka umie się nimi dobrze posługiwać.

Wklejając na forum plik konfiguracyjny usuń z niego puste linie i komentarze. Przykładowo: oto jak z pliku konfiguracyjnego /etc/lilo.conf usunąć zbędne linie:

```
grep -vE '^(#|$)' /etc/lilo.conf 
```

Jeśli problem został rozwiązany - dodaj do tematu [SOLVED] na początku - ułatwi to innym znalezienie skutecznego rozwiązania (nie [solved], [sOlVeD], tylko [SOLVED]).

Przy okazji pisania posta w stylu "oka, już sobie poradzilem" opisz sposób rozwiązania problemu. Dopisanie jedynie "jest dobrze" i dodanie do nazwy tematu [SOLVED] utrudnia tylko szukanie rozwiazań, gdyż mimo [SOLVED] rozwiazania nie ma.

To jest polskie forum, więc obowiązują tu zasady ortografii, pisowni i gramatyki. Dozwolone jest pisanie bez polskich znaczków, ale nie uprawnia to do błędów (typu "ruwnierz"). Moderatorzy mają prawo poprawiać błędy, ale powinni zaznaczyć fakt modyfikacji. Obowiazuje kodowanie UTF-8 (można ustawić to kodowanie jako 'default' (domyślne) - wtedy będzie automagicznie wybierane między innymi dla tego forum. Pomocy z trudnymi wyrazami mozna szukać pod tymi adresami: http://sjp.pwn.pl/, http://so.pwn.pl/, http://swo.pwn.pl/. Jeśli czujesz się głupio z powodu poprawianych na czerwono błędów zawsze możesz swojego posta wyedytować i usunąć kolorowanie. Prosimy Cię tylko o pozostawienie poprawnej pisowni.

Wątki/wiadomości zawierające teksty chamskie lub obraźliwe dla innych osób będą kasowane. Tak samo wątki/wiadomości osób nagminnie niestosujących się do tego apelu.

Jeden wątek - jedno pytanie, nie umieszczaj pytań na niezwiązane ze sobą tematy w 1 wątku, co odstrasza użytkowników i wprowadza chaos. Wątki mają swój jednoznaczny temat i kategorie w [ ], co już z założenia wskazuje na to, że w wątku zawarte jest pytanie na dany temat, nie lista pytań na różne tematy. Inaczej można traktować np. wątki [OT] - Off Topic.

Wątki należy zakładać w działach zgodnie z ich tematyką, np. wątki dotyczące instalacji i sprzętu powinny trafiać do działu "Instalacja i sprzęt", pozostałe wątki dotyczące technicznych aspektów Gentoo powinny być umieszczane w głównym dziale, a wątki niezwiązane bezpośrednio z technicznymi aspektami Gentoo oraz inne, zbędne wątki powinny być zakładane w dziale "Polish OTW". Wątki, które będą zakładane w nieodpowiednich działach, będą przesuwane przez moderatorów do działów właściwych.

 Powstrzymuj się od pisania odpowiedzi, jeśli nie masz niczego ciekawego do powiedzenia:

Nie pisz wypowiedzi, w których informujesz tylko o tym, że podasz jakieś dane w przyszłości.

Wypowiedzi w stylu "Czytaj APEL" lub "Dodaj [SOLVED] do tematu" bez dodatkowego wkładu w rozwiązanie problemu pozostaw moderatorom.

Wypowiedzi w stylu "Czytaj dokumentację", "Użyj opcji SEARCH", "Użyj GOOGLE" bez podania żadnego odnośnika do materiałów czy choćby nakierowania pytającego na rozwiązanie pozostaw dla siebie.

Nie pisz wypowiedzi, w których informujesz tylko o tym, że masz lub miałeś taki sam lub podobny problem, bez podania rozwiązania.

Powyższe zasady nie zwalniają ze znajomości Guidelines.

Teraz małe zalecenie: do tematu postu dodajemy temat jakiego on dotyczy, parę przykładów:

[GNOME] (Gnome, aplikacje wchodzące w skład Gnome'a)

[KDE] (analogicznie jak dla Gnome, tylko że dla KDE)

[X11] (X.Org, XFree, ich konfiguracja)

[KERNEL] (kwestie związane z kompilacją i konfiguracją jądra)

[PORTAGE] (wszystko o portage, emerge, również distcc)

[INSTALL] (kłopoty z instalacją Gentoo) (ten dział)

[SELF-GENTOO] (własne modyfikacje Gentoo, własne LiveCD)

[APACHE] (kłopoty oraz pytania dotyczące Apache i konfiguracji)

[DB] (PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQLite, inne bazy danych)

[GENTOO-SERVER] (serwery, ich konfiguracja - ftp, smtp, itd.)

[PRINT] (cups, lpd, ogólnie drukowanie)

[NOTEBOOK] (komputerki przenośne, Gentoo na nich)

[OT] (tematy niezwiązane z Gentoo) (ten dział)

Możliwe są też... wariacje - np. [X11/xfce]. Jest to propozycja - nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, aby dodać własne, np.: pytanie na temat GIMPu? No to np. [MEDIA], [GRAPHICS].

PS. Do dyskusji nad tym postem służy ten wątek.

----------

